# Offset trolling motor mount



## NSBHeron (Mar 13, 2017)

Wanting to offset the trolling motor bracket on my boat to help clear fly line. When mounting the QRB I notice everyone cuts off the corner to be flush with the deck but looks like it’s cuts off a screw hole. Do I need to add a new screw hole or will I be ok with just the 3. Any pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Bump...interested in this too!


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

3 is fine and you can always add a fourth if you would like as long as you have the room.


----------



## NSBHeron (Mar 13, 2017)

prinjm6 said:


> 3 is fine and you can always add a fourth if you would like as long as you have the room.


Yeah seems pretty solid with just the 3. Also I see you have your wire running through the front hatch. Did you have to cut anything out or just close the hatch on the wire


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

NSBHeron said:


> Yeah seems pretty solid with just the 3. Also I see you have your wire running through the front hatch. Did you have to cut anything out or just close the hatch on the wire


The corner is notched and finished off so cord doesnt pinch, gasket forms to cord and no issues with hatch/gasket pinching it in 200hrs of run time I've put on it. Got to have the battery tender plug!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Three screws plus 5200 should be fine. After having the offset block, I can not imagine the TM mounted any other way!


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone run a tiller offset. I like the look and function of offset, but I am wondering if people are doing this with a tiller. Pics would be great if anyone is doing this.


----------

